# USA trains flatcar? Size? Other info?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a very old D&RGW flatcar made by Charels Ro (present day USA trains). The road number on it is 1720 (same number on the box) and it came with two plastic autos on it. It's a nice flat and almost perfect for a project I'm contemplating. Amazing I didn't look at it before. It's just been sitting in storage collecting dust all these years. Since it is perfect, I'd like to get another one.

My question is, are the current "generator" flatcars essentially the same as my old 1720? Still the same basic dimensions etc... And would that make the current R17501 a close match to my old 1720? 

My 1720 measurements are:


Length: 17 13/16"
Width: 4 1/16"

Width with stake holders: 4 9/16" 


One concern is that the top deck has nothing molded on it (like the piggyback flats) other then the molded on wood deck. From the USA photos, it looks like the generator holders might come off. The auto holders on my old 1720 come right off without any problems.

If a photo of my old 1720 would help, let me know.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

In Fact we just got that car in stock this week for inventory. The platform length is 17 3/4" by 4" on top, and overall width with stake holders is 4 1/2". They are still coming in the old boxes marked "Made in USA". Pretty nice looking car for $50. The auto carriers appear in the new catalog to have a deeper side frame. You can take a look at them at the USA website, the DRGW #R1724A. Mike


----------

